# Off On A Mission!!



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, all!!
I know (especially those in the SE, Tami & Nonny) know I've had a lot going on at my house! Well, we're leaving, in the morning, on a mission!! We'll be leaving for Augusta for a week-long evaluation on my youngest son (inpatient), trying to see if we can find some answers to his problems. I'll be staying at a campground, as I'm required to stay, nearby, and be involved, daily, in his evaluation/treatment.
I want to apologize to those of you I've been irritable to, in the last few weeks, and thank you for putting up with me. Whether you just think of us, pray for us, light a candle for us, whatever you wish to do, anything would be welcomed and appreciated SO much. 
In order to get any action/help for my son, I had to shake a few trees........wrote the local state representative, the local senator, the insurance commissioner, the Lt. Gov. and the Governor. The local senator's office came through for me with flying colors, and things that "were not possible" according to the powers that be, were suddenly arranged. 
I'm very thankful to Tami, Nonny, the Crawfish family, the campingnut18 family, Reverie........the list goes on and on, for being there and supporting me/advising me. This TRULY makes me feel like I belong to a family that cares. 
God Bless and take care!
Darlene


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Darlene, while I don't know your specifics, rest assured you have a great support group in your fellow Outbackers! Stay strong and best of luck to you and your family.
Jeff


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Know that your Outbacker family is behind you, praying that you will find answers for your son this week.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Darlene,
All the best and good luck for the road ahead.

Lou


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Darlene,
I will be praying for you and your whole family, have a safe trip and I pray all goes well. Keep us posted when you can.

God Bless,

Bill


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Take care Darlene,

Remember that we are all here for you and will be waiting anxiously for a full report when you return.

Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your son every step of the way...

Dawn


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

That's a big ditto here!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Darlene, all of God's blessings go with you and Jimmy! You will have us with you in spirit, too, to give you strength! Hugs to both of you!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Darlene,

I wish I could be there holding your hand through this extremely difficult process. 
I am praying that God will answer all of our prayers & Jimmy gets all the intervention he deserves to get him to a better place & you get the respite you deserve. 
Jimmy is SO Very Lucky to have you as his Mother, Nurse, Teacher, Best Friend & Advocate.


















We are all here for you my friend.
May God give you all the knowledge, strength, patience, courage, & wisdom to guide you through!!

Hugs.........Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene,

I surely cannot even imagine what your daily life must be. Know that you are in our prayers for strength, wisdom, and God's grace to see you through this.

Rita


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I wish you well on your trip and through your son's evaluations. I hope you find the answers you're looking for.

Best Regards,


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Darlene,
Hope all goes well.....We'll all be thinking about you


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You know we're all behind you. Let us know if we can be any help.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Support from north of the border as well.

We wish you all the very best.

Thor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, everyone~~
I just got to a puter for the first time since I left home. I'm visiting Michael, my oldest son, at Statesboro, taking a break from Jimmy. It's about 80 miles away.
Well, the good news, first...........Jimmy does NOT have bipolar disorder, and I will NOT be placing Jimmy anywhere, so I don't have to fret over that decision, any longer.
Now, the bad news...........Jimmy has definitely been diagnosed with asperberger's syndrome and pervasive developmental disorders. Asperberger's comes under the "category" of autism, and he was thought to have asperger's years ago, but, even though the psychologist thought so (it was a new diagnosis, at the time), his psychiatrist disagreed with it. 
Now, we know why he didn't respond well to meds for bipolar disorder, and, in fact, kinda got worse on them.
I feel badly that it wasn't picked up on, earlier, but there's no way I could have known, and he was diagnosed with bipolar at age 6, so they followed along with that diagnosis.
Aspergers is not just "semi-autism" it also includes other behaviors, along with it, including obsessive compulsive, possible schizophrenia, etc. Funny thing is, I kept telling the doctors that Jimmy did best on Risperdal, and it has just recently been determined to be one of the most successful medications for the inclusive behavioral problems with asperger's. 
Now, I feel like I'm back at square one, and there IS no placement possibility for him, as Asperger's is neurological, rather than psychological. However, I'm good at research, and I will find resources for him. 
He is probably going to be discharged from the hospital on Monday or Tuesday. Right now, I'm just very anxious, as I don't know what to anticipate as far as school, resources, etc.
Thank each and everyone of you for the continued thoughts/prayers, etc. They're all appreciated.
HUGS TO ALL!!
Darlene


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Darlene....I'm glad that you were able to get an answer for you and Jimmy. Keep us posted on his progress and we'll be thinking about you.


----------



## LostVTer (Oct 19, 2006)

Darlene,

If you have any questions about special education....I can help out. While I don't know anything about your specific state....most special education laws are federal. I've seen alot of Asberger kids do very well with the right intervention! If they are going to evaluation him at the school level....specify that you want a psychologist who specialized in Autism or Asberger's.

I'm a special education teacher.









Feel free to PM me if you need anything.....while I'm not a official outbacker yet......I hope to be by next summer. That's why I'm hanging out here.









Hugs to your family!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm still praying for both of you, Darlene. I hope you enjoyed your visit with Michael. Hugs right back at you!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I can not tell you how sorry I am









I'll call you later.

Hang in there my friend,
Hugs.... Tami


----------

